# Senior Dog - story



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Just a tail (spelled like that on purposed) I wanted to share. 

An older gentleman that walks his Bichon-poodle mix by our house everyday, frequently began picking up his dog when he walks by, because Bingo is in love with her and always wants to go say Hi, sniff her, hug her. Simba never approaches, but because he's a "bigger" dog, he picks her up all the same. 

At first, I thought he was just being "stuck up" and not wanting to let her play with Simba, because he would always let Bingo play with her. I recently found out this week that the reason he picks her up, is because she has some major health issues with her head and ears. Any slight movement/shaking/slight hit will put her in tremendous pain for hours.

Turns out this guy has been spending thousands of dollars to keep her alive and well, and just so she heals to back to her original state, because she's his best friend. He loves her to death. She's at least 12-13 years old now. Smaller dogs usually live pretty long, but her health issues have taken a turn. He wont give up on her though.

Just wanted to share the story. It's sweet. Just goes to show how much a dog can mean to a person. They'll spend their retirement savings to keep their best friend well and with them. Brings a tear to my eye, she's such a precious little dog, so calm, cautious and obedient.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

That is such a sweet story. Also I bet it's good to know that it's not personal towards your dog. And sounds like you made a new friend! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is a wonderful testament to the power of love our furkids give us.


----------

